# allison shifting erraticlly



## monacosteve (Oct 31, 2006)

i currently own a monaco diplomat in the UK when i drive up steep grades the shifting goes up and down eraticlly especialy when i am in cruise it is not so bad when i take it out of cruise,


----------



## Bush70 (Oct 31, 2006)

Re: allison shifting erraticlly

What year, engine and trans?


----------



## monacosteve (Nov 2, 2006)

Re: allison shifting erraticlly

cummins 277 isb with allison md3060 6 speed


----------



## Bush70 (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: allison shifting erraticlly

What year?


----------



## C Nash (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: allison shifting erraticlly

Think this would be normal with the combination you have.  I would not or don't like to use cruise in steep hilly conditions.


----------



## dbarton291 (Nov 6, 2006)

Re: allison shifting erraticlly

I agree with C. Nash.  An RV is not a car.  You can't put them in cruise and get the same behavior.  The powertrain and weight of these vehicles is more like a truck in that they are limited in their performance as compared to a car.  As an RV climbs a hill, it will slow down.  When it hits a downshift point, the trans will downshift.  You then make more torque and speed up.  The transmission upshifts, etc. etc.


----------



## RUGER9MM (Jan 4, 2007)

RE: allison shifting erraticlly

THE GUYS ARE RIGHT, DON'T USE CRUISE ON STEEP HILLS.  YOU SHOULD HAVE A MODE BUTTON ON YOUR PANEL ALSO.  IF IT'S ACTIVATED IN THE TRANS. YOU CAN PUSH IT DOWN TO PUT IT INTO ECON. MODE AND THAT CHANGES THE SHIFT SO IT PULLS DOWN TO MAX ENGINE TORQUE BEFORE IT SHIFTS.  THE LIGHT ON THE PANEL COMES ON WHEN IT IS ACTIVATED AND YOU CAN CHANGE IT AT ANY TIME IN ANY GEAR.  WHEN YOU SHUT THE COACH DOWN AND RESTART, IT WILL DEFAULT BACK TO THE STANDARD MODE.  THIS WORKS GOOD ON ROLLING HILLS ALSO, SO THE TRANS IS NOT DOWNSHIFTING ALL THE TIME..  GOOD LUCK...


----------

